# crypto albida ?? why difference



## kirana1 (Aug 1, 2006)

are these two crypto the same ?



















please , i need your assistance


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

They certainly look very similar, if not the same. Are they supposed to be C. albida?


----------

